# Drip Cap necessary if there's no siding above window?



## toolingaround (Oct 21, 2010)

Need some input...I just installed my new Andersen 400 windows (which I love by the way). Followed their installation instructions to a T. I however found it odd they said to install the drip cap between the window frame and header trim. I still proceeded to follow what they said, and am not happy with the result. See attached images. 

I do not like how this looks, and how the trim board is tilted at an angle due to the drip cap underneath it.

Now, do I even need this drip cap at all, if a) this window goes right up to the soffit, almost. b) there is no siding above this window c) there was not even a drip cap on the original window which never had water issues at all? 

I have held off installing the casings on either side until i get some feedback if I need this drip cap at all. If I forego this drip cap here, I will still caulk every seam everywhere. 

Thanks!

:huh:


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

that trim is too tight to the window,you need about a 1/4'' between the window and any trim,the drip cap should be sloped outwards and have have a 1/2'' bend down the face
if Andersen says install a drip then install it,whether you need it or not is debatable,but it can protect the unit from an ice dam or gutter backup or ordinary power washing


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Tooling,
you could also take that top trim piece and run it across a table saw taking about a heavy 1/8" off about 1 1/2" tall to provide clearance for the drip cap and also the nailer flange. That should help your trim piece sit flat like it should. A drip cap helps to keep water from running down the trim piece and into the joint between the window and the trim. Once everything is in, painted and caulked, you probably won't notice it so much.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you can get Andersen flashing from your dealer or possibly your lumber yard and caulk between the window and the drip cap,but not the bottom of the trim on top of the drip cap


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

to me... it looks like the window is so tight to the soffit, and the overhang is so wide, that whether you add that drip cap or not... it will not be an issue.

Unless the wind blows your rain straight up... :lol:


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i never install a window without one


----------



## toolingaround (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks guys- I got it figured out- ripping the trim thickness worked wonders!


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Tooling,
The job I just finished involved tearing apart a sunroom and installing 9 new anderson double hungs, with azek trim around everything on the outside. I ripped the shallow rabbets in them and everything went up well. I used ss trim screws to fasten it. The only thing and I'm sure you found out, is the azek dust gives static cling a new meaning. That stuff is everywhere. I had to vacuum my saws and stands when I was done. If it didn't have a motor on it, it got hosed off too. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

